

0 to $170m in 2.5 years: Mint.com's Aaron Patzer's keynote from Juicepitcher - swombat
http://blog.ethanbloch.com/0-to-170million-in-25-years-apatzers-keynote/

======
ryanwaggoner
"$31m to $170m in 2.5 years" just doesn't have the same ring, does it? And yet
it's more accurate.

~~~
condor
and again those are decided numbers, someone was convinced of those figures.

------
Frocer
Is it really 2.5 years? I am always skeptical of these numbers because they
are always way shorten for PR purposes.I am really curious on how much time
Aaron spent during his spare time working on Mint before he started seeking
funding. Pre "Garage" phase in his own terms.

Btw if you haven't watch this video yet, you should. Definitely well worth it.

~~~
vaksel
in the video the number he gave was 3.5 years...was something like "had no
idea it would get that big, 3.5 years when this was still in the idea stage"

------
abossy
Repeat post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=868239>

